# Based curry absolutely destroys gymcels



## itsOVER (Mar 27, 2019)

Skip to 1:45, gymcels on suicide watch.



'Is lifting gonna help you get laid? Absolutely not'. 

Amen to that brother.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

he is not currycel,he is sandnigger JFL


----------



## androidcel (Mar 27, 2019)

legit as always, face=everything


----------



## Blitz (Mar 27, 2019)

Jfl at that curry cope gym may be working for people above 4 psl but it's still working. Stop with these ultra coping threads shitting on gymcels. If not for looks then following a healthy lifestyle is worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 27, 2019)

Who cares,
Nobody wants to be a twig twink anyways.
I do agree that muscles wont get you laid though.


----------



## kobecel (Mar 27, 2019)

Keep coping
I would rather be jacked than a twink
@ZyzzReincarnate is the biggest proof that gymceling works


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 27, 2019)

gym is absolute cope ngl, however it gives me validation from both foids and respect from guys, much better than when i was a skinnycel
i also fucked one girl all from bodygame on tinder, but i have toptier frame and insertions, + i never permabulked i am always lean


----------



## xom (Mar 27, 2019)

if ur face is attractive in any sense you will look a lot better gymcelled rather then fat as fuck or auschwitz skinny


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 27, 2019)

Based arabdestiny


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 'Is lifting gonna help you get laid?


It will if you have skinny arms with fat on your legs and ass like me? Seriously if she invites me to bed what am I gonna say if I look like rodger from American dad?


----------



## buflek (Mar 27, 2019)

this shit is so retarded. you can't say "muh lifting wont improve your appearance" 

for an ugly 2-4/10 guy, maybe it doesnt help much. for an average guy to get a good physique? absolutely. especially for people who are above average facial wise, it can boost so many points up. no matter how ugly you are, getting some nice, ottermode, tanned body will ALWAYS help, even if its just a little. of course the majority will still prefer a male model cuz face > everything but not going to the gym because you aren't a 8/10 face wise is a retarded excuse for shitskins like in the video


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

Well I wouldn't go as far as to say that it has zero bearing on SMV, but low bodyfatmaxxing and minimizing facial bloat is infinitely more important than "bulking up". The ideal is to look as strong as possible without the accompanying facial bloat


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 27, 2019)

op is a complete dumbass

lifting is a form of looksmaxxing which will in a way help you get laid, theres literally 0 reason not to lift.


----------



## buflek (Mar 27, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> op is a complete dumbass
> 
> lifting is a form of looksmaxxing which will in a way help you get laid, theres literally 0 reason not to lift.


notice how its always skinny or people in bad form in general talking about fitness, how it doesnt make you look better etc.

some of my friends say girls don't like muscles, guess how they look like. 1.90cm tall and 65-70kg heavy with chicken arms.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 27, 2019)

buflek said:


> 65-70kg *LIGHT*


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 34583
> 
> legit as always, face=everything


based pic


----------



## axedee (Mar 27, 2019)

you should lift and workout if ur on the negative e.g., skinynfat 
if you are average teen body: fightclub then further improvement wont do much if anything


----------



## shimada (Mar 27, 2019)

So some 140lbs twink gives his opinion on whether lifting will get me laid lol


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 27, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Keep coping
> I would rather be jacked than a twink
> @ZyzzReincarnate is the biggest proof that gymceling works



What you would rather isn't really in question, it's what foids would rather. And they ALL go for face.



xom said:


> if ur face is attractive in any sense you will look a lot better gymcelled rather then fat as fuck or auschwitz skinny



All about the face, body is unimportant cope.



ZUZZCEL said:


> op is a complete dumbass
> 
> lifting is a form of looksmaxxing which will in a way help you get laid, theres literally 0 reason not to lift.



Reasons not to lift:


To gain any serious muscle you'll need to be in a calorie surplus, which will result in fat gain, water retention, and resulting face bloat.
Gym fees and the cost of a high protein gymcel diet.
Time wasted at the gym when you could be doing something else.
Take it too far, or have the wrong genetic profile for it, and your body won't even look good. You could end up looking like the guys in that video.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> What you would rather isn't really in question, it's what foids would rather. And they ALL go for face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: so ur saying you have to be in a caloric defecit 24/7? and a lean bulk doesnt bloat ur face.

gym memberships are cheap so is protein, lmfao if u cant afford that, then wht hope do u have at getting girls if ur broke?
3 days a week for like an hour isnt that much.
4.i agree, you shouldnt roid but still theres 0 reason not to lift natty


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 27, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 1: so ur saying you have to be in a caloric defecit 24/7? and a lean bulk doesnt bloat ur face.
> 
> gym memberships are cheap so is protein, lmfao if u cant afford that, then wht hope do u have at getting girls if ur broke?
> 3 days a week for like an hour isnt that much.
> 4.i agree, you shouldnt roid but still theres 0 reason not to lift natty



1) No, after you cut to low bf % you can (and should) go to maintenence. Lean 'bulking' is a gymcel invention, in any actual studies of the topic, fat gain along with muscle is inevitable.

2) Well, because girls don't care about money, particularly prime girls. All about face. It's also less about not being able to 'afford' it, and more about it costing money which could be spent on other stuff (or being able to work less as you don't have to pay out as much).

3) 0 days a week for 0 hours is even less. And it's never just 3x 1 hour when you take into account travel time and changing time.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Face is 75% yes but you still need everything to be a mog machine and a true slayer retards, also body is not just about getting girls it’s about MOGGING other males as well which is very important and gaining respect. Also esp if your face is average body will halo you to stand out from all the average guys, good luck mogging someone bigger than you in person in front of girls JFL you will look like a bitch if skinny and no one will really respect you.

Stop copping faggots and gymcel none of you have psl6+ faces anyways so you need to stand out from other average fags somehow


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 1) No, after you cut to low bf % you can (and should) go to maintenence. Lean 'bulking' is a gymcel invention, in any actual studies of the topic, fat gain along with muscle is inevitable.
> 
> 2) Well, because girls don't care about money, particularly prime girls. All about face. It's also less about not being able to 'afford' it, and more about it costing money which could be spent on other stuff (or being able to work less as you don't have to pay out as much).
> 
> 3) 0 days a week for 0 hours is even less. And it's never just 3x 1 hour when you take into account travel time and changing time.




lmao girls dont like twinks if they dont have male model tier faces in which case u dont.


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 27, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


frogs me


----------



## buflek (Mar 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 1) No, after you cut to low bf % you can (and should) go to maintenence. Lean 'bulking' is a gymcel invention, in any actual studies of the topic, fat gain along with muscle is inevitable.
> 
> 2) Well, because girls don't care about money, particularly prime girls. All about face. It's also less about not being able to 'afford' it, and more about it costing money which could be spent on other stuff (or being able to work less as you don't have to pay out as much).
> 
> 3) 0 days a week for 0 hours is even less. And it's never just 3x 1 hour when you take into account travel time and changing time.


first of all i know my body isnt really outstanding at least for people who go to the gym for years but i gained this muscle mass in about 1 year of lifting (1.5-2 years if i count the time i did clueless shit and didnt eat properly) and i was EXTREMLY skinny before due to my high metabolism. i was like 50-54 kilo and now im at around 67-70kg, didnt check for a while, (154 lbs) at 5'10" / 177cm. 
i was never fat or bloatet at and i always had good attention at beach. even if its more guys mirin than girls who cares? like @Coping said, you need a good body to mog other males.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 27, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lmao girls dont like twinks if they dont have male model tier faces in which case u dont.



Girls don't like men without male model faces full stop boyo.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

To put it like this once and for all:

*Not every gymcel is a Chad, but every Chad is a gymcel*

girls and women love muscles, just because muscles won't help _*you*_ doesn't mean they are not a crucial factor for attraction.


----------



## buflek (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> To put it like this once and for all:
> 
> *Not every gymcel is a Chad, but every Chad is a gymcel*
> 
> girls and women love muscles, just because muscles won't help _*you*_ doesn't mean they are not a crucial factor for attraction.


this is pretty accurat


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> To put it like this once and for all:
> 
> *Not every gymcel is a Chad, but every Chad is a gymcel*



Barrett says hi.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Barrett says hi.


He looks like a botoxfreak


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> He looks like a botoxfreak



Cope looks like a god


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope looks like a god
> 
> View attachment 34651



black/white halo to make him less feminine


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> black/white halo to make him less feminine








He is chad


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope looks like a god
> 
> View attachment 34651


here he does, but in many candid shots he looks weirdly bloated. 
He is somewhat gymcelled anyway so what's the point of bringing up him?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> here he does, but in many candid shots he looks weirdly bloated.
> He is somewhat gymcelled anyway so what's the point of bringing up him?



He’s got a shit physique and I didn’t bring him up


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 27, 2019)

> based
> curry



pick one


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 27, 2019)

Who cares if gymcel doesn't attract foid s. You still get to eat like a king without getting fat and its good for mental health anyway.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 27, 2019)

You need to be toned and that’s all everything more you will look like freak not attractive tbh 




This is ideal to attract primes everything more would be a turn off


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> You need to be toned and that’s all everything more you will look like freak not attractive tbh
> View attachment 34663
> 
> This is ideal to attract primes everything more would be a turn off


Keep coping


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Keep coping


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>


Grapefruits me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Grapefruits me





Coping said:


> Grapefruits me


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>


why this black and white thinking? No shit he looks weird ther, but you don't need to be a ball of 260 lbs muscle at 7% bf


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> why this black and white thinking? No shit he looks weird ther, but you don't need to be a ball of 260 lbs muscle at 7% bf


I literally didn't say anything.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> You need to be toned and that’s all everything more you will look like freak not attractive tbh
> View attachment 34663
> 
> This is ideal to attract primes everything more would be a turn off


I like how this site obsesses with 99th percentile heights like 6'5 and all that but even just a little bit of muscle is in the "unattractive freakzone"
This doesn't add up


Extra Chromosome said:


> I literally didn't say anything.


it looked like you wanted to make a point


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Keep coping


I’m not coping this is what women want 

Slim and toned don’t believe me ask women


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m not coping this is what women want
> 
> Slim and toned don’t believe me ask women


They would like it even more if he was bigger


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 27, 2019)

Do you guys even have social media, or do you only rot on forums?
Because if you had IG like me, you'd constantly encounter posts like these:










And those are not some gymcel hoe accounts, those are accounts run _*by*_ school girls *for* school girls- very popular on IG, even though my feed is full of Star Wars and Jurassic Park related stuff I still can't escape these redpills.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Do you guys even have social media, or do you only rot on forums?
> Because if you had IG like me, you'd constantly encounter posts like these:
> 
> View attachment 34682
> ...


It shows the face in the dirst one lmao. And that is top percentile genetics needed to reach these bodies.


SayNoToRotting said:


> Star Wars and Jurassic Park


>r/prequelmemes


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 28, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It shows the face in the dirst one lmao. And that is top percentile genetics needed to reach these bodies.


My point wasn't about face vs muscles, it was about whether or not muscles on their own matter at all, and as I have shown- they do. 
And just look at the comments if you aren't fully convinced, even some girls trashing one of the Zac & Cody twins for being less muscular than the other one.

And how would muscles not matter?
Guys on here are creaming themselves over 99th percentile measurements like 6'5 height, 8 inch wrists and all that but anything more than 13+ inch biceps and defined 6 pack is "unappealing freakzone terretory", " gymcel cope"?
It doesn't add up.

And I don't even bother to discuss the "top percentile genetics"-claim. Typical non lifter delusions.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> My point wasn't about face vs muscles, it was about whether or not muscles on their own matter at all, and as I have shown- they do.
> And just look at the comments if you aren't fully convinced, even some girls trashing one of the Zac & Cody twins for being less muscular than the other one.





Extra Chromosome said:


> that is top percentile genetics needed to reach these bodies.


---


SayNoToRotting said:


> And how would muscles not matter?


I didn't say they don't


SayNoToRotting said:


> And I don't even bother to discuss the "top percentile genetics"-claim. Typical non lifter delusions.


My delusions are supported by body bone ratios ratios on aesthetics.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 28, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Who cares if gymcel doesn't attract foid s. You still get to eat like a king without getting fat and its good for mental health anyway.


you don't eat like a king when you're gymcelling, if you eat a lot you will get fat in general. Fatty thinks going to the gym means he can eat like shit


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Mar 28, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> What you would rather isn't really in question, it's what foids would rather. And they ALL go for face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




False.
A Gym fee is £15/month and a good diet is available at £30-£35/week. Plus, eating healthy is good regardless?
Applies to everything in life.
Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Do you guys even have social media, or do you only rot on forums?
> Because if you had IG like me, you'd constantly encounter posts like these:
> 
> View attachment 34682
> ...


This. Op simply can't comprehend that a decent amount of muscle (not too much) can add to your smv considering the face is atleast average. No point even arguing, he just doesn't get it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 28, 2019)

OP, you need to stop projecting. We get it, the gym is nothing for you. But for others it will definitely improve them. Even if they are ugly.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> OP, you need to stop projecting. We get it, the gym is nothing for you. But for others it will definitely improve them. Even if they are ugly.



Projection.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 28, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Projection.



Yup. You even have kids. I don't know why people like you try to infect others with these pessimistic ideas while irl you're successful unlike other people here.


----------



## elyar123 (Mar 28, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Jfl at that curry cope gym may be working for people above 4 psl but it's still working. Stop with these ultra coping threads shitting on gymcels. If not for looks then following a healthy lifestyle is worth it.


if you are above 6 foot 3 you are a moron if you dont get huge and jacked and get a nick pulos beard


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 30, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> he is not currycel,he is sandnigger JFL


Might be curry , alot of curries were sold as slaves in the middle East , the males were castrated but the females reproduced.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 30, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> Might be curry , alot of curries were sold as slaves in the middle East , the males were castrated but the females reproduced.


he has nothing to do with curries. he is clearly arab. its clear
one of the arabs in germany


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 31, 2019)

btw the thumbnail consists out of 2 photoshopped images


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Apr 1, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yup. You even have kids. I don't know why people like you try to infect others with these pessimistic ideas while irl you're successful unlike other people here.


what does his success have to do with him dishing out blackpills?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 1, 2019)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> what does his success have to do with him dishing out blackpills?


He isn't "dishing out blackpill" by projecting.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 1, 2019)

"gymcels think women like the same guys that gay guys like "


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 1, 2019)

"Some people say it'll give you confidence, to ask girls out. Yeah you're gonna ask them out, then you're gonna get rejected, nicely done mate".


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Apr 1, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He isn't "dishing out blackpill" by projecting.


he isnt 'projecting'. gymcelling is a cope


----------



## Autist (Apr 1, 2019)

He's gulf arab but it's the same thing in the eyes of white people.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

buflek said:


> first of all i know my body isnt really outstanding at least for people who go to the gym for years but i gained this muscle mass in about 1 year of lifting (1.5-2 years if i count the time i did clueless shit and didnt eat properly) and i was EXTREMLY skinny before due to my high metabolism. i was like 50-54 kilo and now im at around 67-70kg, didnt check for a while, (154 lbs) at 5'10" / 177cm.
> i was never fat or bloatet at and i always had good attention at beach. even if its more guys mirin than girls who cares? like @Coping said, you need a good body to mog other males.


 mane how you get your muscles at the back so defined


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 2, 2019)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> he isnt 'projecting'. gymcelling is a cope


It's not a cope. Your attractiveness increases and that's, objectively speaking, a fact.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's not a cope. Your attractiveness increases and that's, objectively speaking, a fact.



Why care about body though, when it's all about face?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Why care about body though, when it's all about face?


As an incel. If I can't fuck eitherways, might as well be intimidating to normfags.


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 2, 2019)

the whole "just lift bro" shit is moronic nonsense because it first makes the mistake of assuming everyone who lifts gets results. They don't. There is nothing PRODUCTIVE about exercise. Exercise, that is, correct exercise, merely stimulates. 

What actually contributes to you getting laid is a great degree of MUSCULARITY. If you are still under the illusion that weight lifting guarantees immense muscularity, i would suggest you go see how many pathetic looking men from reddit populate commercial gyms these days. I guarantee you anytime you read some variation of "just lift bro" on the internet, the person it is coming from looks completely unremarkable. Statistically speaking, they're probably fat.

Roids absolutely worked for me to get casual sex back in the day (I'm a boomer with a soon to be wife now ? cry for me lads) , including fucking 3 bitches from school i knew that previously had shown no interest in me at all but the catch was - i already had gfs before that, i.e not permavirgin material. Guys like alphadestiny, everything about him screams "DONT HAVE SEX WITH ME" to women, the odd personality ticks, the way he talks, his height (obviously the biggest factor holding him back), etc. Muscularity cannot compensate for these factors. If you're that short, you better be handsome facially or its OVER. Destiny is not only very short and not handsome, but he's also very odd, like really into pokeman and still playing with toys at age 16 odd.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> As an incel. If I can't fuck eitherways, might as well be intimidating to normfags.



That's legit enough. As is gymcelling to allow yourself to eat more since food is a good cope.

The problem comes when people push it as a way to ascend.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The problem comes when people push it as a way to ascend.


Indeed. 100% cope in this case.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Why care about body though, when it's all about face?


If it's all about face, why live as a sub 9?


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If it's all about face, why live as a sub 9?



Well you can get laid as a sub 9.

Sub 5 is when you're absolutely, 100% fucked. But even a 5 will have a shit life usually.

Truth is most men have awful lives. Born with a dick = scam.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 3, 2019)

gymcels are just closet faggots trying to impress other dudes, plus like 90% of gymcels are retarded and get massively bloated and look like shit. then they'll flex their 18" fatceps in your face coping and thinking they look good. again, most gymcels are retarded and have no idea how to diet. jfl @ your gay moon faces


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Well you can get laid as a sub 9.
> 
> Sub 5 is when you're absolutely, 100% fucked. But even a 5 will have a shit life usually.
> 
> Truth is most men have awful lives. Born with a dick = scam.


You can so get laid as a 5. Nothing is worse than being a 2, the lowest you can get without a major deformity. (1/10s are exclusive for heavily deformed people.)


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You can so get laid as a 5. Nothing is worse than being a 2, the lowest you can get without a major deformity. (1/10s are exclusive for heavily deformed people.)



Yes a 5 can get laid. Sometimes.

He'll have a shit life though being totally dependent on one foid for pussy, knowing he has very limited options outside of her though.

4 and below = you're fucked boyo.

Even a Chad has to work 100x harder for sex than any foid though. Being born a male pretty much guarantees your life will be worse than a foid no matter your looks.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You can so get laid as a 5. Nothing is worse than being a 2, the lowest you can get without a major deformity. (1/10s are exclusive for heavily deformed people.)


Claiming 2/10 is strong statement boyo.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 4, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes a 5 can get laid. Sometimes.
> 
> He'll have a shit life though being totally dependent on one foid for pussy, knowing he has very limited options outside of her though.
> 
> ...


I'm a 2. You can tell how shitty my life must be. My friend rated me a 3.5


----------

